# BUCKS **Late Christmas** Meet - TONIGHT **NEW VENUE**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Come and blow away those post Christmas blues with a TT meet  

The majority decision on my recent poll was to have an early January meet so Wednesday, 3rd January seems nicely early Jan to me - the perfect antidote to those first couple of days back at work  7:15 onwards.

**NEW VENUE**
No longer at the Mulberry Bush after their poor showing for the October meet, so we're now going to be meeting at The Pineapple in Amersham

It's a bit further from the M40 than the Mulberry Bush, but closer to the M25. 131 White Lion Road, Amersham Common, Bucks. HP7 9JY Tel: 07901677688

As they will be opening up the restaurant especially for us (usually closed on a Wednesday) we may need to pre-order our food to avoid a wait once we get there. The owner said an hour or so wait, but I reckon if we order as soon as we get there, an hour isn't too long. I need to have chat with him and see what our options are. Watch this space :wink:

**EDIT - had a chat with Michael, the owner, and he reckons no need to pre-order food but best to place orders as soon as we get there (even if we don't sit down then).

Also - to make it worth their while opening, I think we need to show him a good number of people at the meet, don't we [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh and we'll be getting 10% discount here - sorry couldn't swing the 20% :roll:

All those interested say "Aye" 8)

NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTy
markTT225
phodge & Mr phodge
was
TTej
R6B TT & Mrs R6B TT (?)
thebears
Adam TTR

P.S. I have an idea for a little post Christmas game to keep us amused....

Everyone bring their worst Christmas present and we'll have an "Unlucky Dip" or maybe a "Swap Shop" if you see anything you like :twisted:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Aye


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Aye


Yay


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me and Mr phodge please....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me and Mr phodge please....


Done


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Only 5 so far!!

Elias - you need to bring your beautiful lady along on her special day.....

:wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny I will ask her but I m not entirely sure that she will think that a TT meet is the most romantic idea for her birthday, unless you convinced her last sunday.....


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Penny I will ask her but I m not entirely sure that she will think that a TT meet is the most romantic idea for her birthday, unless you convinced her last sunday.....


I think she was delighted and offered to buy all the drinks.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Come on Bucks people, where are you all? :roll:

Just a quick note - as I'm finally moving house next week (Yay!), I'm going to be off line for most of the Christmas period (unless I can steal a connection somewhere). If you're interested in coming along I really need to know before 22nd December. Those of you who have my mobile can always call or text me though 

Any more 'Ayes' ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Heeeellllloooooo....... anybody there :? :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ooohhhh been waiting for the Bucks meet to come back. Count me in.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> ooohhhh been waiting for the Bucks meet to come back. Count me in.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Heeeellllloooooo....... anybody there :? :lol:


I'm here...but you know that already!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Heeeellllloooooo....... anybody there :? :lol:
> ...


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any more for any more? 

I'm going to be offline until the New Year now - if you fancy coming (and you know you do :wink: ) please post here and I'll pick up the thread when I get back to work.

Come on - let's show this new venue how good the Bucks meet can be 

Hope you all have a good Christmas and a very Merry New Year. 

Paul


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Maybe aye


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

sorry can't make it - hope you all have a good time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Maybe aye


Hope you're feeling better Dale - will Miss bears be joining us?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> sorry can't make it - hope you all have a good time.


Maybe see you next time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A little game for us all on the night:

Everyone bring their worst Christmas present and we'll have a an "Unlucky Dip" (or maybe a "Swap Shop" if you see anything you like) :twisted: 

I've also added this to the bottom of the first post.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'll be there but wont be eating as i'm on my post xmas diet... i'm only allowed these salty, powerdery awful milkshakes or salty powerdery awful soups... bloody horrible but does the job quick!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> i'll be there but wont be eating as i'm on my post xmas diet... i'm only allowed these salty, powerdery awful milkshakes or salty powerdery awful soups... bloody horrible but does the job quick!


Already added to the list Adam. No problem if you're not eating - you can hang around outside and clean the cars if you like :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Already added to the list Adam. No problem if you're not eating - you can hang around outside and clean the cars if you like :wink:


Will burn of a few extra calories washing them all. :lol:

Hopefully be there but wont bring a bad present, i only got one a Sony DSLR camera


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

The worst present i had was drunk last night, so can i bring the empty bottle? :lol:

otherwise ill just make sure Adam is doing a good job on the cars while you guys swap socks.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok, well bring buckets and a sponge and leave me to it....


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> ok, well bring buckets and a sponge and leave me to it....


excellent as my boot will be full tomorrow :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Was you meeting us at the usual spot?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Dale, im having a new clutch fitted at AMD so will see you there :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> Hi Dale, im having a new clutch fitted at AMD so will see you there :wink:


Not APS? 

See you there then or does that mean new clutch and no racing to the pub :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ive been involved with a special Angel Eye project at AMD :wink:

racing to the pub is part of the meet :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

see you at the club then :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thebears said:


> see you at the *club* then :wink:


at the pub first :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dale - 6:45 at the Marquis? 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> The worst present i had was drunk last night, so can i bring the empty bottle? :lol:


As long as you're willing to spin it :lol:



TTej said:


> otherwise ill just make sure Adam is doing a good job on the cars while you guys swap socks.


How did you know mine was socks!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > The worst present i had was drunk last night, so can i bring the empty bottle? :lol:
> ...


I told you in Poole im not into that. You need to speak to Was [smiley=gorgeous.gif]



NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > otherwise ill just make sure Adam is doing a good job on the cars while you guys swap socks.
> ...


LOL well what else could it be, bet tonight youll have everyone turn up with socks to swap! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I didn't get any socks this year....


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTej said:


> I told you in the Pool im not into that


 :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > I told you in the Pool im not into that
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi Guys (again)

So sorry but im not gonna make tonight now, somthings come up.

Have a good time tho...

Adam


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Hi Guys (again)
> 
> So sorry but im not gonna make tonight now, somthings come up.
> 
> ...


 :evil: who's gonna wash our cars now :?:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great Meet Paul

Awesome night, great food and great people. Only missing Adam to give the car a quick clean.

Look forward to the next meet. 

how many people with their balls lit up will show??? :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, nice one Paul. We just need to sort the next special meet for Dale :wink: :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

great meet, cheers Paul & Dale for finding the new venue [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

missed the valet service :evil: where was Adam :roll: :wink:

see you all soon !

p.s excellent gadget Paul, ordered one last night :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> great meet, cheers Paul & Dale for finding the new venue [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> missed the valet service :evil: where was Adam :roll: :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks all for coming last night; really enjoyed ourselves - great to see everyone and glad the new venue was a success  I've texted Michael and thanked him for their hospitality 

So, how was Celebrity Big Brother then Adam? :roll: :wink: :lol:

Hope everyones arms aren't aching too much this morning - I'm sure you'll get the wrist action right soon Was :lol: :wink:

Who was that sad bloke taking pics in the car park? - he did have a big one


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Who was that sad bloke taking pics in the car park? - he did have a big one


That must have been me then :?

The camera sure got the better of me, must read the manual some time :!:

anyway here are a few of the better ones.


































































Had a great time, great new venue and me thinks its a Powerball competition next time 

Great drive home BTW.

Dale


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Paul, I hope you and Dale realised you had a Police car behind you after we peeled off......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Paul, I hope you and Dale realised you had a Police car behind you after we peeled off......


Yep - I always keep an eye out for those bright xenons - especially around there at that time of night [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dale - the pictures turned out pretty well in the end then, especially as you don't know the camera very well yet


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Paul, I hope you and Dale realised you had a Police car behind you after we peeled off......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

